# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  تصویردر xml

## SRS534

میخواهم یک عکس داشته باشم و اطلاعاتی بصورت شکل از فایل xml بخواند و روی شکل بیفتد راه حل چیست
متشکرم

----------


## tabib_m

میتونی از gd library استفاده کنی.
با جستجو نتایج خوبی میتونی پیدا کنی (چه در این سایت، چه در تمام اینترنت)

البته اگر منظورت رو درست فهمیده باشم.

موفق باشید.

----------

